# Train Engeereer on board 5 AMP as a track side base...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello All,
New to the "Remote Control" aspect of model railroading. Using LGB Locomotives, mostly older non DCC stuff. I bought the new AC Crest 2.4 TX and Track Base and think its wonderful. The way I understand it is there are only 2 receivers made, a 15AMP track side base unit and a 5AMP on board (CRE 57002) unit. Well, I have no idea how to hook up the on board RX to my old (or new DCC ones for that matter) LGB Locos, nor do I want to really add these RX in *all *my Locos. So, what I was wondering was could I use the smaller on board RX as a track base if I limit the AMPs on that track? I hate the idea of spending the money on the big 15AMP Track bases and put them on several different tracks but only utilize a few amps on each... for instance on a reversing unit/loop for a trolly or hand car. Does that make any scene what I'm asking or I'm I missing something?


If I can do this how do I physically hook up the on board unit as a track side unit, there are no hard conectors like on the 15AMP one? What wires do I hook up to the power supply and to the track from the included wire bundle OR is there a "plug and play" converter that does this?


Additionally, If I can do this and use the 5AMP unit does that limit me to a 5AMP power supply on that track/unit or could I put a larger 10-15AMP power supply on there but limit the *DRAW* to 5AMPS from the particular Loco/train?

Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, as long as you don't draw over 5 amps, you are fine. 

You get a small connector to connect to the pins that give you the way to hook up. 

You could use a one million ampere supply, amps only flow as they are "drawn"... the only problem is a short circuit can draw way more... so you need to put fuses in places to protect your 5 amp receivers. 

In the picture below, the socket with the wires is in the upper half of the left hand compartment 










Regards, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Gregg K, 
I used one 5amp Revo Receiver each for powering my two loops and one point to point track. They work fine as a track side receiver. My only sound systems are Phoenix and a LGB sound tender. They work fine with the Revo RX.


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

All good news, how are you guys mechanically hooking it up? 

Thanks, 
Gregg


----------

